# Exclusive Pictures of Kumrat Valley. KPK



## ghazi52

*Kumrat Valley. KPK*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## litman

visited this place last year and it is no doubt one of the most beautiful places in pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Kumrat, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan.


























Evening Falls Kumrat Forest, KP











Imran Khan visiting the unspoilt Kumrat Valley in Upper Dir

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## war&peace

It is more like Swedish forests though more beautiful due to the features.


----------



## ghazi52

Catching Trout Fish at Kumrat Valley

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Kumrat Valley* is a charming valley in Upper Dir district of KPK province in Pakistan. 
It is one of the beautiful valleys of Pakistan, and a picturesque spot for travelers. Every summer season thousands of tourists from different areas of the country visit to Kumrat valley and enjoy the pristine greenery and cool weather.
Unlike Kalam region of Swat valley, Kumrat is covered with lush green pastures, snow clad mountains, gushing river Panjkora, mesmeric foggy mounds and romantic forests are ever alluring attractions of the region, which serve as habitats for variety of flora & fauna. It is located in the Upper Dir Kohistan region at the back side of which Swat Kohistan area of Gabral is located.

Below is a list compiled to help tourists in making their next trip to Kumrat Valley a product one. Must visit these tourist destinations while your visit to this valley.


*1- Panjkora River, Kumrat Valley*


*

*


*2) Wooden Canals, Thall, Kumrat Valley*

*

*


*3) Waterfall in Jahaz Banda, Kumrat Valley*




 


*4) Do Kala Chasma, Kumrat Valley*


*

*


*5) Badagoi Pass, Kumrat Valley*




 


*6) Chahrot Banda, Kumrat Valley*

*

*


*7) Crooked woods of Kumrat Valley*

*

*


*8) Trek to Katora Lake, Kumrat Valley.*


*

*


*9) Another Waterfall in Jahaz Banda, Kumrat Valley*

*

*

*10) Katora Lake, Kumrat Valley*

*

*


*11) Jandrai Trek, Kumrat Valley*

*

*

*12) Kalkot, Kumrat valley*

*

*


*12) Dojanga, Last Point of Kumrat Valley*

*

*

*13) Thal, Kumrat Valley, Upper Dir*

*

*


*14) Towards Katora Lake, Jahaz Dand, Kumrat Valley*

*

*

*15) Bara Dand Lake, Kumrat Valley*

*

*


*16) Jahaz Banda Meadows, Kumrat Valley*

*

*

*17) Jandrai Village, Kumrat Valley*

*

*


*18) Forest Kumrat Valley,Panjkora River, Kumrat Valley*

*

*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## litman

the thing that saddened me when i visited kumrat was the deforestation was quite alarming. we could easily see the signs of cut trees. people use high quality pine and fir trees even to make shelter for their horses and mules. the local dhabbas were also made of the wood from the local forests. the place may lose its charm to a great extent in next 10-20 years. i am sure that the valley from bahrain to kalam must have been like kumrat about 50-100 years ago but now with the population increase and deforestation trees can only be seen above certain height. the mahodand lake will lose all its charm in next 10-20 years as the people keep on cutting trees on the island between the two branches of the river kalam. i dont know why they specially cut trees from that particular spot.
pakistanis are the greatest enemy of pakistan.

i have some very beautiful pix of this valley but i dont know how to upload them on this site.can anyone help me?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Katora Lake - Kumrat valley,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Möbius Curve

ghazi52 said:


> *Kumrat Valley. KPK*



My wife praises Gilgit Baltistan a lot. But no doubt Kumrat valley is a beautiful area. 

However, Taobat is on my wish list. Insha Allah, I will visit soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

ghazi52 said:


> Jahaz Banda



I am curious to know who is/was jahaz banda having honor of getting a beautiful place name after him.


----------



## jzeebravo

Deforestation at a rapid pace is well underway in Kumrat. Already the aerial shots of green cover from a few years back to now shows a minor difference but this difference will become huge in the next few years. What is the KP government doing about it?


----------



## ghazi52

*Awesome video of Kumrat Valley*

Made by Nayab Asif Qazi





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*Kumrat valley Most beautiful place in Pakistan 4k*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Kumrat Valley in Winter 2019 | KP | Pakistan | Tourism*


----------



## ghazi52

This is how we spent our time in Kumrat Valley and Jahaz Banda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

Möbius Curve said:


> However, Taobat is on my wish list. Insha Allah, I will visit soon



Mine too. Planning to visit this August Inshallah...


----------



## ghazi52

Great weather in August


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kumrat valley...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

View of Kumrat Valley through the lens of Ikram Fareed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Izgalo Banda.
Kumrat Valley, Upper Dir KPK






.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kumrat

Pics by: Azan Khan


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Path-Finder

Give this Guy a subscribe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

River Panjkora...Kumrat valley.







.


----------



## ghazi52

Kumrat, Upper Dir Kohistan, 







Kumrat valley, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kumrat Vally

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kumrat...
July 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/




We hope it stays like this, natural and pristine and inaccessible and unexplored too. And not visited by thousands of people with cars and SUV's destroying the natural birds habitat and the forests. 

Sometime the best things need to be hidden...only for few nature lovers and explorers though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

N.Siddiqui said:


> We hope it stays like this, natural and pristine and inaccessible and unexplored too. And not visited by thousands of people with cars and SUV's destroying the natural birds habitat and the forests.
> 
> Sometime the best things need to be hidden...only for few nature lovers and explorers though.



Ameen....


----------



## ghazi52

Kumrat Valley. KPK
PC Baber Rana


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Kumrat Valley, KP
My favorite place in Pakistan
What's your favorite?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lush green forest
Natural Soda Freezer
Wild beauty
One n only Kumrat valley 

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kumrat Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trango Towers

Me in Kumrat valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kumrat is a valley in the Upper Dir District of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa the Province of Pakistan. Kumrat Valley is lcocated about 45 minutes away from the town of Thal. It is one of the scenic valleys of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and a picturesque spot for travelers. Every summer season thousands of tourists from different areas of the country visit to Kumrat valley and enjoy the greenery and cool weather.

Kumrat is covered with green pastures, snow clad mountains, the river Panjkora, foggy mounds and forests are attractions of the region, which serve as habitats for variety of flora and fauna. It is located in the Upper Dir Kohistan region at the back side of which Swat Kohistan area of Gabral is located.

The Kumrat Valley's unique feature is its towering Deodar forest trees located on level ground adjacent the Panjkora river.Although the valley is relatively less green as compared to the Neelam Valley on the whole, the unique storybook ambiance formed by the Deodar forests has continued to attract tourists for several years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Inner and light view of *Jamia Masjid Darul Salam*
And the fascinating aroma of cedar makes the atmosphere amazing.....
Thal, Kamrat Valley..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Famous Bridge.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Kumrat valley — the hidden gem of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa*


Kumrat valley is one of the most beautiful and unexplored parts of KP and is fast becoming victim to rampant commercialisation.


Omar Mukhtar Khan

Kumrat valley has become the new big thing for the last couple of years with fables of its dense pines, tall dark mountains, waterfalls and raging rivers. The valley is in the region of upper Dir and was until recently not open to the outside world. 

Besides the local conservative traditions, there were security concerns which made upper Dir out of bounds for some time. However, thanks to the government, the area is now peaceful and local economic growth generated through tourism is fast taking care of some of the misconceptions surrounding the area. Kumrat is now welcoming tourists with open arms and so last summer, I found myself enjoying the benevolent hospitality of these mountain people.

Since my longtime friend Yakub has partly shifted from the US to Pakistan, I am finding myself more and more on the roads to nowhere. We left Lahore at 6 am on a sunny September morning and in four hours, diverted to the Swat motorway from the Karnal Sher Khan Interchange. In six hours, we were looking at Churchill’s picket at Chakdara where Winston Churchill stayed as a war correspondent during the famous tribal uprising of 1897.






Churchill’s picket.

As we proceeded towards Timergara on the Dir-Chitral road, the beautiful Panjkora river joined us. Yes, this road takes you to Chitral in about 10 hours after crossing the famous Lowari top. We reached the beautiful Timergara on the banks of Panjkora river in seven hours from Lahore. Timergara has a few reasonable hotels to stay in and a lovely Dir scouts mess to lounge in if you have the right connections. But in Robert Frost’s words, we had miles to go before we could stop and sleep so we continued on the Dir-Chitral road alongside the river.







Timergara.


About an hour from Timergara, the road bifurcated towards Kumrat valley on the right and we entered a gorge travelling along the river. Up until now, the road was perfect but then it started to become a bit tricky in terms of pot holes and broken patches. However, it was still an easy road to drive on.
We crossed small mountain towns with men and boys wearing round prayer caps and the women mostly in veils of the shuttlecock variety. The rough road was taking its toll on us and to our luck, no one had a good idea of how far Kumrat was. We were hungry but could not find a reasonable place to break bread and this is when we already travel with pretty low expectations. This was the real Pakistan, simple people living their lives in poverty but they looked happy.

It took us four hours from Timergara to reach Thall town, known more for the majestic 19th century wooden mosque by the river. We took a break to explore the historic mosque made from huge planks of Deodar trees and embellished with intricate wood carvings and motifs. The mosque looked somewhat similar in architecture to ancient mosques in Shigar and Khaplu constructed by Kashmiri craftsmen.







Shiringal — on the way to Kumrat.





The 19th century Thall mosque at the banks of Panjkora river.

Our destination, the forest rest house, was another hour from Thall town up in the Kumrat valley. There was almost no road from Thall bazar to the Kumrat forest rest house and only SUVs with good clearance worked here. At around 6pm, we entered the well-located and well-maintained forest rest house at the mouth of Kumrat valley.

The rest house was set in the back drop of tall black mountains under dense pines and the sound of the river gushing in the back; giving off a surreal feeling. The only thing missing in all this was some good food after a long tiring drive but we were lucky to have an excellent cook at the rest house. After having some late night tea under a starry sky, it was now time to sleep.







A view of the forest rest house at Kumrat.


The next morning, it was trekking day to the Jahaz Banda meadows. And for me, this means a maximum of four to five hours of trekking in the whole day so it doesn't get too strenuous. We first came down to Thall Bazar and took the main road towards Kalam.

Just to clarify, Kumrat valley is to the north of the main Dir-Kalam road, whereas Jahaz Banda is to the south of this main road. After about 10 minutes, we took a small jeep trek into the Darwaza village on our right and it took us around an hour of some tricky bends, a number of villages, and some beautiful views to reach the Jhandrai village, the launching pad for the meadows. Here, there is a famous host, Raja Taj Muhammad, who runs a small hotel with a museum in the village, offering a one stop shop for all tourism related matters. But unfortunately, we did not get to meet him.

If you want to save some 15 minutes of trekking time, you can actually drive past the Jhandrai village on a narrow jeep trek which soon crosses a bridge on a mountain nullah and further upwards until the trek meets a dead end with ample parking space and another small tea kiosk and lodging place. We parked our vehicle here and had tea at the local _dhaba_ before starting the trek. The _dhaba_ owner told us that this was a good season and a lot of people had been coming in and he was making good money. We also hired a not-so-friendly guide with a horse to take us to Jahaz Banda, lest we got lost. And before you make any guesses, the horse was just an insurance and we almost didn’t use it. My friend had brought two extremely useful walking sticks this time around and that made our lives much easier.

The hike took us through dense pine forests and the first 30 minutes' stretch was quite tough due to a sharp ascent before the ground became a bit leveled with a continuous upward gradient. We crossed several crystal clear streams and passed through small villages where sometimes even governments seldom manage to reach. It took us about two hours of continuous walk to reach the meadows.







The narrow jeep trek to Jahaz Banda.







A village on the way to Jahaz Banda.








The walk to reach the Jahaz Banda meadows.







The Jahaz Banda meadows.








The meadows are surrounded by snowy mountains and thick pine forests.









A view of the glaciers around the meadows.



The meadows were flats, the size of five to six football grounds in all, surrounded by snowcapped mountains and tall green pines. Lucky us, there were not many people as the tourist season was now closing. However, I could see what happened in the last few months through the piles of garbage and plastics everywhere. Add to that, the locals were constructing all sorts of hotels and kiosks there which were not only shabby but also very unfriendly to the environment. Fortunately, the meadows are still beautiful, just like Murree is still beautiful despite the rampant and ruthless commercialism that it has been living through for the last 40 years.

After a short rest break and some steaming hot tea, our guide takes us to the beautiful Jahaz banda waterfalls about 15 minutes from the meadows. Reaching the waterfalls was a precarious trek. I have never seen such beautiful waterfalls from this close in the middle of dense jungles. You can also trek further to the beautiful Katora lake three to four hours away. However, we left it for another day. But if you're planning to trek to Katora lake, there are a few makeshift lodging places in the area where one can stay overnight. Our guide also told us about another three days trek that leads from Jahaz Banda to Kalam in the Swat valley. But for now, that trek into Swat is a dream in our books.







The Jahaz Banda waterfalls.









View of a valley on the way.


----------



## ghazi52

It was now time to return to our basecamp which was downhill and while we were breathing just fine, the trek back took a toll on our hamstrings. People who trek often can relate to this and at times you just don’t know whether trekking up is more strenuous or trekking down. Enjoying the sun setting in the beautiful mountains and the streams shining silver in the sunlight, we reached our base camp in about two hours. In another two hours, we were back at our rest house in the woods waiting for the lovely tea and supper before we going to sleep.

Next morning, we drove further into the real Kumrat valley. These were one of the most dense flat pine forests I have ever been to and the Panjkora river was flowing along the dirt trek, dividing at places into many channels with crystal clear waters and mountains all around. It's like a huge and endless gorge. Unfortunately, there were makeshift camping spots, just like Jahaz Banda, that are totally unregulated and with minimal respect for nature. Anyway, as we drove deeper into the gorge, it became quieter and more serene. We stopped to have a look at the famous Kumrat waterfalls which were a little less magnificent than the Jahaz Banda ones, and again littered by tourists with plastics all around. I wish we can be a bit more responsible with what we do on vacations and be more environment friendly.









Driving in Kumrat valley is a treat indeed.








The tall dense pine jungles of Kumrat valley.








The Kumrat gorge in all its glory.








The dirt trek continues along the river.






One of the nicer hotels in Kumrat valley.






Driving through miles of Kumrat woods.






The Kumrat waterfalls.


We drove further on to 'Kala Chashma’ or the black spring, owing its name to the black mountains. The vehicle stops here thankfully, and I would say, it’s here that the real Kumrat valley starts. We then trekked for some time in the jungle along the gushing river and streams coming from far off mountains and the locals told us that it takes a few days from here to reach the Shandur valley in Chitral. I saw another dream in the making here, but maybe another day. At this point, we could see small villages of Gujjar shepherds far in the mountains and one can keep guessing how our mountain people manage their lives in such an inhospitable terrain. But maybe they are happy.

It was now time to return and again it was a long day before we could finally sleep; we had to reach Kalam, crossing the Badawai pass. We packed our luggage at the rest house, where the friendly caretaker casually told us that the trek to Kalam was very difficult and that he had seen many people returning when they'd been halfway through. But we did not have an option here so we headed forward, but cautiously. We were in Thall bazar by noon and on our way to Kalam. Soon, the road started to vanish which was fine as we were in a high clearance SUV. After an hour or so, we had left all habitation behind and were on our own and very infrequently passed by high clearance pickups with tourists coming from Kalam or trucks loaded with timber. There were no cars to be seen here and this seemed like another country. But it was serene and beautiful. The vanished road had been replaced by rocks and we were driving at about 10 kilometres per hour. We took a turn and saw another forest rest house standing in the middle of nowhere deep in Dir country. This was the ‘Barr Goay’ forest rest house, at a height of 8850 feet, constructed in 2007 by the Dir-Kohistan forest division, Shiringal. We got down to explore it but there was nobody to be seen, which was strange. I always find an old caretaker religiously present in these forest rest houses. Perhaps, he had gone down to Thall to prepare for an impending visit? And here we were now, surrounded by jungles; nothing but tall pine jungles.





The blue waters of Panjkora river near Kumrat forest rest house.






Timber laden trucks are a common sight in the Dir highlands.






The ‘Barr Goay’ forest rest house.


We drove on and as we were gaining height, somewhere along the way, we crossed the tree line and now we saw green and maroon mountains all around. The valley seemed to be opening up with occasional snow and glaciers around us. In about three hours from Kumrat, we reached the 3500 metres high Badawai top, which is the mountain pass between the Dir and Kalam valleys. Just before reaching Badawai top, we saw a few locals on motorbikes struggling to go up. As we neared them, one waved at us; we were also quite slow, so we stopped. He asked us for permission to climb at the back of our pick-up and before we could agree to that, he was there. Seeing him, one of his friends also climbed up our vehicle. And as I viewed in my back mirror, to my horror, he drew out a pistol from his pocket and was holding it in his hand. There wasn't much we could do at that point except recalling all the religious verses we had learned in our childhood. In a couple of minutes, we reached Badawai top where their other friends were waiting. I stopped the pick-up and the guys jumped down, came forward, and thanked profusely for our help. It took us a minute to realise that each one of them was carrying a pistol and that this was a local custom, though not a very reassuring one.

We stayed at the Badawai top for some time and had our lunch there with the treeless Dir valley on one side and the relatively green Kalam valley on the other. After taking some deep breaths in probably the cleanest spot in Pakistan, we drove forward towards Kalam. The trek from Thall to Badawai was rocky and tough for the vehicle but overall it was wide enough. However, the trek from Badawai to Kalam was pretty narrow at places. It was a downhill journey on a dirt trek and we continuously prayed that we do not encounter a vehicle from the other side. Still, a couple of times, we found ourselves eye to eye in front of another vehicle, thinking what to do. After almost a hundred narrow bends, we finally started to see the green Utror valley along with the Swat river. It was evening when we descended into civilisation; that was Utror for us. So it took us about six hours to reach Kalam from Kumrat but this was one of the most beautiful drives I have taken in my life.


----------



## ghazi52

.




Above the tree line — on the way to Badawi top.






Dir valley from Badawai top.






A view of a side of the Kalam valley from Badawai top.





No traffic signs to tell which trek to take. This was near Badawai top.






Being able to take picture means that this was the better part of the trek from Badawai top to Utror.








Heavy clouds while descending from Badawi top to Kalam — not a good sign on a dirt trek.








Approaching Utror valley from Badawai pass.

Kumrat valley is one of the most beautiful and unexplored parts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. Unfortunately, it is fast becoming victim to rampant commercialisation and this is the time when the government should enforce strict standards of development and sound waste disposal systems in the valley and Jahaz Banda. Can't we provide the local governments in these areas with some additional funds and resources for these very basic tasks? The government may also develop the road from Kumrat to Kalam, especially from a safety point-of-view, aside from providing better policing in the area.

_All photos by writer_
...........
Omar Mukhtar Khan is a development professional with passion for travel and heritage. He blogs at www.travelpangs.com and can be reached at omarmukhtar16@gmail.com


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Right now.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

Some measures needed desperately for preservation of such places:
- Timber Mafia should be at least controlled if not eliminated otherwise all places will be affected like Swat valley with most of the jungles lost to these nature destroyers.
- Check and balance on most common spots and heavy fines for littering and destruction of habitat should be imposed
- Strict government oversight to discourage people looting tourists in many ways including hoteling etc
- Services for locals and facilities including basic services and education so that they may benefit from the whole programme as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Some extremely beautiful glimpses of Kumrat Valley, Dir Upper.
5:11 AM · Mar 9, 2021·

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Maverick

beautiful.guys 
this part of the world is very scenic and total different to majority of sub continent


----------



## TNT

Dir, the beautiful land of warriors.


----------



## ghazi52

Now a day

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ayodhyapati

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 731761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 731762



this is beauty .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kumrat Valley, Upper Dir, KPK.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Kala Chashma, Kumrat Valley..
Photo : Aafaq Masud


----------



## ghazi52

Mahodand lake Kalam
Swat valley


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Pictures of district Dir Bala Kamrat .
This is Kamrat Dir Bala.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Kalam Valley
In band Park


----------



## ghazi52

Dojanga, Kumrat Valley
Pic By: Naveed Yousuf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Enigma SIG

Lovely stuff!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Valley, KP


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Katora Lake waterfall of Kumrat Valley 💕

Katora Lake is an alpine glacial lake located in the upper reaches of Jahaz Banda, Kumrat valley in Upper Dir District of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa the Province of Pakistan. 
The lake is fed by the surrounding melting glacier waters. 
The word Katora means "bowl" in Pashto. It was named after the lakes resemblance to a bowl shape.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## TNT

Except this year, i spend every ramazan in kumrat. There is something in that valley that makes u feel happy and content.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Greenery, sky kissing trees, clear crystal water and the foggy sights can only be sot in Kumrat valley


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Kumrat is a valley in the Upper Dir District of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa the Province of Pakistan. Kumrat Valley is located about 2 hours away (normally it's 45 minutes but due to road conditions it's 2 Hours) from the town of Thal.[citation needed] It is one of the valleys of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. Every summer season thousands of tourists from different areas of the country visit Kumrat valley for its greenery and cool weather.
Kumrat is covered with green pastures, snow clad mountains, the river Panjkora, foggy mounds and forests are attractions of the region, which serve as habitats for variety of flora and fauna. It is located in the Upper Dir Kohistan region at the back side of which Swat Kohistan area of Gabral is located.
A feature of Kumrat Valley is its towering Deodar forest trees located on level ground adjacent the Panjkora river.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

𝗖𝗼𝗺𝗽𝗹𝗲𝘁𝗲 𝗧𝗼𝘂𝗿 𝗗𝗲𝘁𝗮𝗶𝗹𝘀 :
Plan My Adventure, Developing Pakistan and Kumrat Glamping Resorts invites you on season's greetings trip to Heavenly Beautiful Kumrat Valley. For all the intrepid explorers and those interested in sight-seeing, this promises to be a once in a lifetime experience.

𝗧𝗿𝗶𝗽 𝗗𝗮𝘁𝗲𝘀 :
Friday 08th October to Sunday 10th October

𝐓rip Cost
Package from Lahore: Rs.13,500/- per head
Package from Islamabad Rs.12,500/- per head
Note:
Karachi people can join us either in Lahore and Islamabad.


𝐇𝐨𝐰 𝐭𝐨 𝐁𝐨𝐨𝐤:

You have to deposit 50% in advance to confirm your booking.
Remaining 50% will be received at the time of departure.
|𝐄𝐗𝐂𝐄𝐏𝐓𝐈𝐎𝐍𝐒|
---Kids age 5-10 : 50% charges and given jumper seat.
---Kids age < 5: Free and given jumper seat.
|𝐏𝐋𝐀𝐂𝐄𝐒 𝐂𝐎𝐕𝐄𝐑𝐄𝐃|
Chakdara – Tiemergara – Sharingal – Thal Village ( Thal to Kumrat Valley will be on the 4X4 jeeps) –Kumrat Valley – Kumrat Main Waterfall – Kumrat Jungle – Kala Chashma – Panjkora River
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
|𝐒𝐄𝐑𝐕𝐈𝐂𝐄𝐒 𝐈𝐍𝐂𝐋𝐔𝐃𝐄𝐃|
--Travel through private air conditioned vehicle.
--Quality Meals (3BF + 3D)
--6 night’s hotel stays as per plan on 3/4 pax sharing (Beds + Mattresses)
--BBQ and Bonfire
--KFC Mighty Deal on the way back from Kumrat valley
--4x4 for Kumrat Valley
-- 2 nights stay at Kumrat Glamping Resorts
--Facilities of guide
--Basic first aid kit.
--All tolls and taxes
|𝐒𝐄𝐑𝐕𝐈𝐂𝐄𝐒 𝐍𝐎𝐓 𝐈𝐍𝐂𝐋𝐔𝐃𝐄𝐃|
--Extras at hotels like hot / soft drinks / mineral water
--Entry tickets etc
--Insurance and liability
--Any item not mentioned above.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
|𝐃𝐄𝐓𝐀𝐈𝐋𝐄𝐃 𝐈𝐓𝐈𝐍𝐄𝐑𝐀𝐑𝐘|
Day 0 – 07th October
09:00 PM - Gather Point at Daewoo Terminal Thokar Niaz Baig
10:00 PM – Departure from Lahore to Kumrat Valley
12:00 AM – Departure from Islamabad to Kumrat valley
Day 1 – 08th October Lahore to Kumrat Valley
Short Break at Bhera rest area
07:00 AM - Breakfast at Shelton Hotel Tiemergara
Short Stay at Shelton Rezidor Hotel Kumrat Road, (Washroom Break)
02:00 PM - Arrival AT Thal
Moved to Jeeps for Kumrat Glamping Resorts
04:00 PM - Arrival at Kumrat Glamping Resort
08:00 PM - Dinner & Bon Fire
Night Stay at Kumrat Glamping Resorts
Day 2 – 09th October Kumrat Glamping Resort
09: 00 AM - Day and breakfast will start late
10:00 AM - Departure for Kumrat Waterfall and Kala Chashma
06:00 PM - Arrive back to Resort
08:00 PM - Dinner will be served (Bon Fire + BBQ)
Night Stay at Kumrat Glamping Resorts
Day 3 – 10th October Kumrat Valley to Lahore
06:00 AM Wakeup Call
07:00 AM Breakfast
08:00 AM Departure for Thal
09:00 AM Arrival at Thal and moved to Coaster
09:30 AM Departure for Lahore.
Short stays at Tiemergara and Chakdara
07:00 PM KFC Mighty Burger in Dinner at Kalar Kahar
12:00 AM Arrive back at Lahore thokar Niaz Baig
𝐏𝐢𝐜𝐤 / 𝐃𝐫𝐨𝐩 :
Lahore: PSO pump adjacent Daewo termianal Thokar Niaz Baig
Islamabad: Daewoo Terminal near Nust Eme
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
𝐁𝐨𝐨𝐤𝐢𝐧𝐠 𝐏𝐫𝐨𝐜𝐞𝐝𝐮𝐫𝐞:
1. For Lahore booking Contact Mr. Ali Nawaz at – 0322-4501339
2. For Islamabad booking Contact Mr. Muhammad Omar at – 0331-5172689
---------------------------------------------------------
𝐓𝐄𝐑𝐌𝐒 & 𝐂𝐎𝐍𝐃𝐈𝐓𝐈𝐎𝐍𝐒:

Our Terms & Conditions are strictly followed and applied. We encourage you to read and agree with them carefully before booking a trip with us.

1.The members shall not be indulged in any act reflecting moral or character failing during the activities.

2. Using drugs or found party to drug sale or possession is strictly prohibited. If anyone finds or caught using any kind of drug will be expelled from the trip right away on the spot and the person will not be eligible for any kind of refund.

3.Use of violent behavior including altercation, insinuations of indecent kind, verbal and physical abuse and assault, aggravated behavior, or any other act amounting to unbecoming of member are strictly prohibited.

4. All members would give extra care for the local environmental care. Garbage (tins. Water bottles, wrappers etc) shall be suitably disposed without polluting water sources.

5. The host reserves the right to cancel trip without prior notice for any reasons deemed appropriate by them. In such a case the registered participants will receive full refund.

6. During the trip, the itineraries may be affected by reasons beyond control of the hosts. In such situation, organizers will not be held responsible in any case.

7. On steep ascends in mountainous areas, air conditioned of the buses will be operational on on-off basis to keep the vehicles from overheating.

8.Every humanly possible care will be taken for the safety of members, still each venture can be fraught with endangers of unforeseen natural disasters like avalanches and crevasse falls or any other accidents and sometimes such disasters cannot be ruled out. In any such type of accident during the whole tour, the company, group leader and the tour organizers will not be held responsible in any form.

9. In case of theft, lost or damage to personal belongings during the duration of the trip, organizers will not be held responsible in any case.
10. On adventure trek of this type, weather, local politics, transport or a multitude of other factors beyond the control of organizers can result in a change of itinerary. It is, however, very unlikely that the itinerary would be substantially altered; if alterations are necessary the Leader and Guide will decide what is the best alternative, taking into consideration the best interests of the whole group.

11. Cancellation Policy:
1. 24 HRS or less, 100% cancellation charges will apply.
2. 48 HRS or less, 100% cancellation charge will apply.
3. 3 days or more– 50% cancellation charge will apply.
4. 7 days or more – 30% cancellation charge will apply.
12: In case of refund, Company will make refund within 6 working days..
13. We are Independent and Private Organizations. we do not have any link or agreement with any University or Institute.
14. Organizers reserves the right to assign seats in the Coaster/Hiroof.
15.The Organizers reserves the right to use event photos for electronic/digital media.
16. Smoking in the transport is strictly prohibited.
17. The Organizers reserves the right to terminate / regret any participant due to indiscipline,
18. Read the Services not Included Portion Carefully

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Famous Waterfall of (Kumrat Valley)







Upper Dir , KPK....



Hammad Clicks

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Its a Totally wooden made 300 years old mosque in Thal Kumrat Valley, KPK ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sunny day

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lush green forest of Kumrat with river Panjkora floating in between




Photo by Khurram Shahzad

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ushu forest Kalam valley, Swat,

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kund Banda








Way to Thal Bazzar.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

....
Glamping Pods installed in Kumrat Valley....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..,.
Majestic Jahaz Banda Meadow, Kumrat Valley ..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Jahazbanda, Kumrat Valley..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,..,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580764406438588417

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582096652185534464


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,.,.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582096652185534464


Amazing thread bro.. keep them coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

-blitzkrieg- said:


> Amazing thread bro.. keep them coming.


Thank you !


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Good Morning .. May 2022


----------



## ghazi52

,..,,.


----------

